# 1969 GTO Judge Questions



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

he guys, new here, and young too. im looking for the pros advice, hopefully it hasnt been posted before.
my dad owns a 1969 GTO Judge in Carousel Red. It doesnt move from the garage, as it has issues he has been unwilling to fix. i was wondering if anyone has had a new carburetor installed on this model and what kind and a link or price that goes with it.
we also have a tranny leak, and if anyone knows a lot about tranny leaks, please let me know!

thank you guys!
mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would suggest removing both the transmission and carburetor and taking both to reputable shops and have them rebuilt.

If that car is numbers matching I would not replace anything with aftermarket parts.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

yes its numbers matching. my dad said he hasnt found an original carb, his was stolen way back and hes running a different one that is pretty poor. im hoping to help him fix this up before summer so we can drive around in it. i love that car. thanks for the help!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Is his car a ram air III or IV?


----------



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

i do believe its IV


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Auto tranny? or stick?


----------



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

auto


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

FYI,

The part number for the RA III is 7028270 and the RA IV is 7029270, these Rochester carbs are rare and very expensive if you can find one. I have a friend who pulled one off of an engine he purchased for $400 and sold it on ebay for over $2,000.

Good luck with your search, I would suggest that you contact a guy named Lars Grimsrud via e-mail,  he is one of the best all around GM guys in the country and he may be able to find you the correct carb.

As far as the tranny leak, check the fill tube o-ring and all gaskets.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> FYI,
> 
> The part number for the RA III is 7028270 and the RA IV is 7029270, these Rochester carbs are rare and very expensive if you can find one. I have a friend who pulled one off of an engine he purchased for $400 and sold it on ebay for over $2,000.
> 
> Good luck with your search, I would suggest that you contact a guy named Lars Grimsrud via e-mail,  he is one of the best all around GM guys in the country and he may be able to find you the correct carb.


Where are the #s located? I have a couple vintage GTO Carter 4bbl carbs (and intakes) here I wouldn`t mind ID`ing.


----------



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

i gave the information to him this morning
now if he wants to smack on a new carb, just for some time, whats a recommended good carb we could get?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Where are the #s located? I have a couple vintage GTO Carter 4bbl carbs (and intakes) here I wouldn`t mind ID`ing.


The numbers for the carter afb's are on the front where the carb bolts to the manifold.

Here are the numbers for pontiac;

Pontiac AFB carburetor part numbers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> The numbers for the carter afb's are on the front where the carb bolts to the manifold.
> 
> Here are the numbers for pontiac;
> 
> Pontiac AFB carburetor part numbers


Thanks for that Randy! Those #s match what one has for a tag attached to one of the bowl screws. It`s for a `65 auto. The other one is missing the tag.


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

hockeyguy21, 

Ames Performance sells a rebuilt Rochester that has been rebuilt by Holley. I've used Holley rebuilds and I personally recommend them. Lars and Doug Roe both agree that there are a lot of garbage rebuilds out there. I feel that the ones done by Holley are the exception. You can check it out at both the Ames and Holley websites.

Bill


----------



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

*Update!*

the goat lives finally after sitting for years we have a new carb on it and she runs but now i need to know where the hoses go so if anyone has a 69 please take a picture of the carb all hooked up telling what lines go where

thanks for the help!


----------



## metalmonkey47 (Aug 11, 2009)

just google it. you should be able to find a picture, after all it is a GTO. They are easy to find pics of =]


----------



## hockeyguy21 (May 4, 2008)

i googled it but they all have the air filter on. im looking for a picture with the air filter off so it is the carb alone and shows all the connections on the carb. its too hard to see the connections when the air filter is installed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Google "69 GTO Vacuum Diagram" and you should be able to find it. It will be posted in the old Motors repair books and Mitchell repair manuals, too. Not a lot of hoses. A 5 minute fix, once you know where they go.


----------

